
Ask HN: Should large networks/companies be democratic? - sharemywin
As companies and&#x2F;or networks become as large as countries should they allow users to vote?
======
cocktailpeanuts
Interesting idea for non-profits, but for-profit companies work fundamentally
different from nations so irrelevant in that case.

"user" is a voluntary concept, unlike nationality. So if you don't like a
company you simply stop using products from the company, that's how you
"vote".

~~~
sharemywin
Large infrastructure is usually hard to stop using though. Should I stop using
eletricity? or cars? or facebook? I could live like a hermit but that's not
exactly realistic. There's some talk of twitter becoming benefits corporation.
Not sure that goes far enough, why not allow users to vote or decide delegates
to vote.

~~~
sharemywin
FYI, on a benefit corporation in case anyone hasn't heard of them. Save a
google search.

In the United States, a benefit corporation is a type of for-profit corporate
entity, authorized by 30 U.S. states and the District of Columbia that
includes positive impact on society, workers, the community and the
environment in addition to profit as its legally defined goals.

------
sharemywin
a lot of time companies use user surveys to guide what to do anyway.

